
Uber Has Apparently Ordered $10B Worth of Mercedes S-Class Sedans - t23
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/news/a28508/uber-orders-100000-mercedes-benz-s-class-sedans-report/
======
tim333
Seems a bit unlikely given Travis Kalanick's various statements that he
doesn't want to do that kind of stuff.

